# Drunken Beans



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2011)

1 pound dry pinto beans, soaked overnight, rinsed
2 bottles Mexican Beer, your choice
1 large yellow onion, diced
10 cloves garlic, peeled and smashed
4 jalapenos, seeded and fine diced
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
Salt to taste

In large sauce pan, add beans, beer and water to cover, bring to boil, cover and simmer 1 hour.  

Stir in  onions, garlic, jalapenos and chili powder, add more water if  needed, it should be a bit soupy.  Cover and simmer until beans are  tender.  Mash one cup of the beans and stir back in.  Salt to taste,  stir in the cilantro.

Serve hot and use your favorite Mexican toppings, like more chilies,  cheese, sour cream, dices tomatoes, black olives, tortilla chips, etc.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2011)

this looks fantastic! thanks, fee.

i think when i make it i'll call this drunken princess baked beans.  
(i'm assuming shrek never saw the other 4 mexican cervezas)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> this looks fantastic! thanks, fee.
> 
> i think when i make it i'll call this drunken princess baked beans.
> (i'm assuming shrek never saw the other 4 mexican cervezas)



Shrek got all the rest, I don't drink beer.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yummmmmmm!!!!! Tell Shrek I'm on my way and there better be some left for MEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek got all the rest, I don't drink beer.



oh, ok.

why do you keep winking and nodding?

oh, wait, ok, got it.

yes, i KNOW you didn't drink the other beers.



was that ok, fee?


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1 pound dry pinto beans, soaked overnight, rinsed
> 2 bottles Mexican Beer, your choice
> 1 large yellow onion, diced
> 10 cloves garlic, peeled and smashed
> ...


 
Different! but sounds good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2011)

buckytom said:


> oh, ok.
> 
> why do you keep winking and nodding?
> 
> ...



LOL!!!  One glass of bubbly made me wobble.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Yummmmmmm!!!!! Tell Shrek I'm on my way and there better be some left for MEEEEEE!!!!





lifesaver said:


> Different! but sounds good.




Thanks, I'll make extra!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you send a map--I haven't driven across ND to get to MT for years! I think most of the route is flat...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Can you send a map--I haven't driven across ND to get to MT for years! I think most of the route is flat...



Only until you hit the Rockies...I live on the other side...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1 pound dry pinto beans, soaked overnight, rinsed
> 2 bottles Mexican Beer, your choice
> 1 large yellow onion, diced
> 10 cloves garlic, peeled and smashed
> ...



Sounds wonderful and definitely something Glenn would enjoy!!


----------

